# JTextPane Text anklickbar machen bzw. Hyperlink erstellen?



## dyn (6. Dez 2006)

Hi, 

ich möchte dafür sorgen, dass durch da Klicken auf bestimmten Text in einer Textpane jeweils ein neues Fenster geöffnet wird.

Es handelt sich halt jeweils um Titel von Dokumenten nach denen gesucht wird. Diese Titel soll man anklicken können, damit man sich den inhalt der Dokumente anschauen kann.

Über eine Idee wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2006)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/event/HyperlinkListener.html


----------



## dyn (6. Dez 2006)

Muss ich dann den Text in <a> tags packen, damit es auch ein Link ist? Das Problem ist ja, dass einfach nur ein Frame geöffnet werden soll und kein Browser-Fenster! Im Fenster das geöffnet wird soll nämlich KEINE url anzeigt werden, sondern Text, den ich mir von woanders hole!

Oder ließe sich diese Idee noch irgendwie anders realisieren?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2006)

Von Browserfenster redet ja niemand. Wenn du allerdings mit <a...> Links in deine TextPane einbaust kannst du diesen Listener verwenden, ansonsten musst du selbst was coden.


----------



## dyn (6. Dez 2006)

soll ich dann die <a href> anweisung leer machen? Es gibt ja keine Quelle! oder reichts wenn ich den betroffenden Text einfach wie folgt formatiere: <a>text</a> ?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2006)

Ich kann dir's ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen (da nie benutzt), aber ich glaube nicht das die JTextPane einem Link automatisch folgt. Wenn doch, dann kann man das sicher ausschalten.
Einfach mal versuchen  :wink:


----------

